# Psalm 33



## jaybird0827 (Sep 10, 2006)

> Contains a sweet but solemn summons to praise the Lord, (1.) For his justice, goodness, and truth, manifested in his word and works, ver. 1-5. (2.) For his power, manifested in the works of creation, and in his sovereign dominion over the world, ver. 6-11, 13-17. (3.) For his special and new-covenant relations, and merciful kindness towards his chosen people, ver. 12, 18-22.
> 
> While I sing, let me observe, let me admire, and be deeply affected with the blessings of creation, providence, and redemption. And chiefly let me remember, let me behold, let me glow with ardent desire after him, whose bones the Lord so kept, that not one of them was broken.
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]





Psalm 33:1-5

Tune: Eatington - attached

1 Ye righteous, in the Lord rejoice;
it comely is and right,
That upright men, with thankful voice,
should praise the Lord of might.

2 Praise God with harp, and unto him
sing with the psaltery;
Upon a ten-string'd instrument
make ye sweet melody.

3 A new song to him sing, and play
with loud noise skilfully;
4 For right is God's word, all his works
are done in verity.

5 To judgment and to righteousness
a love he beareth still;
The loving-kindness of the Lord
the earth throughout doth fill.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Psalm 33:6-11*



Psalm 33:6-11

Tune: Caithness - attached

6 The heavens by the word of God
did their beginning take;
And by the breathing of his mouth
he all their hosts did make.

7 The waters of the seas he brings
together as an heap;
And in storehouses, as it were,
he layeth up the deep.

8 Let earth, and all that live therein,
with rev'rence fear the Lord;
Let all the world's inhabitants
dread him with one accord.

9 For he did speak the word, and done
it was without delay;
Established it firmly stood,
whatever he did say.

10 God doth the counsel bring to nought
which heathen folk do take;
And what the people do devise
of none effect doth make.

11 O but the counsel of the Lord
doth stand for ever sure;
And of his heart the purposes
from age to age endure.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Psalm 33:12-22*



Psalm 33:12-22

Tune: GrÃ¤fenberg - attached

12 That nation blessed is, whose God
Jehovah is, and those
A blessed people are, whom for
his heritage he chose.

13 The Lord from heav'n sees and beholds
all sons of men full well:
14 He views all from his dwelling-place
that in the earth do dwell.

15 He forms their hearts alike, and all
their doings he observes.
16 Great hosts save not a king, much strength
no mighty man preserves.

17 An horse for preservation
is a deceitful thing;
And by the greatness of his strength
can no deliv'rance bring.

18 Behold on those that do him fear
the Lord doth set his eye;
Ev'n those who on his mercy do
with confidence rely.

19 From death to free their soul, in dearth
life unto them to yield.
20 Our soul doth wait upon the Lord;
he is our help and shield.

21 Sith in his holy name we trust,
our heart shall joyful be.
22 Lord, let thy mercy be on us,
as we do hope in thee.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------

